# New additions to the family :) (now w/ pics!)



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

I just purchased two does tonight- theyre perfect :]

One is a broken recessive yellow with red eyes.

And the other is a broken blue. She has some stray white hars around her body. I forget what thats called though 

Ill put pics up asap !

-Chelsea


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you talking about silvered mice? If there are only a few, it might be silvered, if there are a lot, it might be roan.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Well you cant really see them from a distance.. but if youre looking close it looks like a lot. So its probably roan


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Cant wait for pictures


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thank you!  Downloading pictures as we speak ;3


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Heres doe number one- no names yet  She has lovely ears though ^_^









Doe number two- No theres nothing wrong with her nose- she just moved while I took the picture so its all blurry X3 I love her markings <3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cute!
Maybe its just my screen, but the second doe looks black.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Shes lighter than that.. I had to take the pics in my bathroom. She might be though. Ill have to take more pictures with a real camera to show you guys- I had to take these with my phone


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Heres a picture of Stella from above (Thats what Ive named her now <3) I suppose she is a broken black. Idk why, I guess I thought she was a rly dark blue for some reason... anywho! Just wanted to show you her neat-o markings that I love  Also- you can see the individual white hairs all over. You can see them best at her rump in this picture :3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I like her markings


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thanks  I do too. Hopefully her pups will have some similar :3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If anything, she'd be a silvered mouse, but sometimes the broken marked ones have it just because they're broken. It's hard to tell from the picture. She's cute, though. If her name is Stella, what is the other one called?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yes, Ill take some more pictures with a real camera and not just my cell soon. I just dont know how to upload them onto my new laptop via chip yet :3 The other ones name is Candy. Just cuz shes caramel colored and her eyes look like the color of candy apples :]


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Either there will be a USB cord that connects directly from camera to computer, or there should be a small slot on your computer to put the chip in. If not, you might have to buy a USB card reader adapter. Are you planning to breed them? They'll be pretty!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yes mam  But I dont have a broken male right now. And like you said- if I breed them to Mocha Ill just get solids. I really want some broken babies- but I can only find female fancy mice in the pet shops around here


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They have beautiful markings!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thank you!  I love my girls.
I actually just got another doe tonight. I had to save her from being fed to a snake- shes such a beautiful cinnamon color. I named her Autumn.. will post pictues soon ^_^


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Thank you!  I love my girls.
> I actually just got another doe tonight. I had to save her from being fed to a snake- shes such a beautiful cinnamon color. I named her Autumn.. will post pictues soon ^_^


:O You mean you haven't posted piccies yet?!?! I'm upset now  It makes them extra special when you've saved them from being food doesn't it


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yes <3 Well I literally jussst got home. I put her in Kurtis's cage and walked downstairs. Im trying to find my camera atm cuz Im sick of taking pics with my cell


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: I'll let you off then seeing as you are only just home


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Nah- its all good. Im just laying around on the couch watchin the telly :3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Nah- its all good. Im just laying around on the couch watchin the telly :3


:lol: Ditto! I'm catching up on this weeks Supernatural and Justified


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Is supernatural that one show with the lady who can talk to ghosts? I watched somethin like that when I was in ireland this past summer.. I didnt really enjoy it XD


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Is supernatural that one show with the lady who can talk to ghosts? I watched somethin like that when I was in ireland this past summer.. I didnt really enjoy it XD


No that's Medium. Supernatural is the one with the demon hunting brothers who currently have a smart ass fallen angel as a sidekick and are trying to stop the apocolaypse without having to become the vessel to the archangel Gabriel and Lucifer. So just your normal, everyday show about two brothers really :lol:


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh yea. I heard about that! Its supposed to be rly good 
But that Medium show was horrid! I could bearly sit there and watch without going nutty -.-


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Ohhh yea. I heard about that! Its supposed to be rly good
> But that Medium show was horrid! I could bearly sit there and watch without going nutty -.-


It's alright, I prefer shows with a bit more action. I love burn notice  I find that programmes that drive me potty are great to watch on mute with a friend so you can talk over them a la "Raybradbury Science Theatre"


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Lol XD I LOVE doing that! Or watching a show in another language and "translating" what theyre saying. This seems to be esp funny with soap operas XD!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got into supernaturals lol I love it! Please post pics soon; my horse's name is Autumn (I named myself after her) and I just love cinnamon colored mice! I just picked up a buck today who *might* give me cinnamin in a couple generations.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

awesome  actually i might need help on the color. cuz she looks cinnamon to me- but she might be diluted chocolate? maybe? idk im rather confuzzled. Ima take pictures now <3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

OOO... Pictures... *drool*  :lol:


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

lol X3 I took one with my phone (cant find camera D and im sending it to my email right now  show have it up in a sec. its not that clear though so bear with me XD


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

there we go ! sorry its dark and blurry


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard to tell... she might be a cinnamin. Cinnamins are a lighter chocolate, a little more reddish (only slightly, usually) and are ticked, meaning they have little tips of hair that are darker/lighter than the rest of their coat, almost like someone sprinkled pepper on them. Cinnamin is the agouti form of choclate.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

yea, she does look ticked... hm. Maybe she is then 
My first ever litter was a litter of all agouti  ...all 17 of them XD


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

What a little cutie, I'm afraid I can't help with the colour, I'm only good on gerbil genetics at the moment and they're only in their infant stage compared to all of the various genes in mice, but she looks gorgeous.  Love those little ears.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thanks  Shes a very tiny girl. Esp when I put her next to my fancy girls


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! She is a cutie!!! Ii definitey let you off with not posting the piccie earlier


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Lol  Thankies ^_^ Shes super tiny. I felt bad for her when I put her in Kurtis's cage (Hes huge and rather on the chubby side -.-)


----------

